# 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

From left to right:

On the bench: Kaynya, Cloe, Santa, Banzai and the pups.

On the floor: Mauser, Sasha, Winnie and Tazer

It actually went pretty well!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Best pic of the year!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

OM Goodness, you managed to accomplish the picture









This is so the best ever pic. Just







it and your Christmas Stars!!!!!

(Santa has a cute little pup on his shoulder too!)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

ADORABLE!!!

Way to go Lauri!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

aww


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, now that's training! I mean how did they get that Santa to sit there so calm like that! It must have taken 2 weeks of Santa classes. j/k 

They all look so cute! I love the antlers.







Awesome pic!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Made me laugh out loud! Great job Lauri - I know I would fail miserably at getting that many critters to behave so well! They are all just gorgeous. What a terrific picture!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

That is amazing for how many animals are in that picture!!!! If you add it up, there are 46 legs in that picture







Wonderful job!! Love the pups in the basket







and thanks for indentifying Santa


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh Lauri, this is INCREDIBLE!! It's a testament to the great temperaments (and tons of work you'be put in training!) with your dopgs! The puppies Cloe and Banzai.. wow!! Look at Sasha's expression wih her green antlers!







They each are so adorable in this group shot. I bet Santa was floored-- just amazing!! Great jpb, and a heartwarming, humorous, SWEET Christmas picture!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome!!
Mauser looks so big


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love it!

I think Santa would need several elves to be able to get a photo of all mine...the 7 cats don't tend to listen to "stay" very well.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

fantastic picture-all your fur people are obviuosly ONE family.Just one comment Sasha seems to have that expression=OK i'm doing it but you better finish up and I expect a chewie when we get home!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogJust one comment Sasha seems to have that expression=OK i'm doing it but you better finish up and I expect a chewie when we get home!


Sasha actually did ALOT better than I expected!! She's still people fearful so to have that many people (Santa and about 5 helpers) all rushing around trying to get everyone settled - she did great!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Are those the CC pups in the basket? I'm truly impressed you got the whole gang in there and sitting with Santa.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Unbelievable!
















You can use this if you ever have to go for a sanity hearing...or do I have that backwards?

Love it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAre those the CC pups in the basket?


Yep.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAre those the CC pups in the basket?
> ...


Just put that whole basket, filled as it is, under my tree!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

best xmas pic EVER!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Love it Lauri!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

OMG Lauri that is one heck of a Christmas pic! I love how everyone is so well behaved! I don't think I could accomplish this with my pack...what a treasure to have!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

What a beautiful picture!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Thanks, everyone! The Pack did well during the whole thing.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Awesome picture! It looks like you are at a pet store. It is amazing to me that you even got them to and from the picture location!

Hope this is going in the Christmas card.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

I love this pic! Takes a lot of talent and patience to get them all looking so perfect!







Love the puppies int he basket!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

AHAH!
WOW
thats so amazing!
Great pic!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

What an absolutely FANTASTIC picture Lauri.. made my day!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Kürys Mom
> (Santa has a cute little pup on his shoulder too!)


I had to look twice to see if that was Ziggy!
Great photo Lauri, I would have had to ace my gang to get them that cooperative! 
I hope they get everything they told Santa they wanted!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Lauri....I bow to you. You can kick Ceasar Millan's butt anytime!!

I'm more amazed that they are all looking at the camera! I mean, wow...I mean, wow! And it's wonderful! I'd put that on everything, cards, blankets, coffee cups...all of it!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Wow! This is truly amazing. Haha.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

I have been looking forwad to this! GREAT picture!!! And wow does Mauser just get more and more handsome.
Happy Holidays to you and your pack


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Awesome pictures and wonderful cooperation from the entire pack.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

That is amazing!!!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*








whoaaa! what an unbelievable picture! Five stars for training and patience! Oh and by the way it looks great, and so do all the critters.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Heck, I couldn't get all 3 of mine to cooperate for their photoshoot with Jean.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

I posted to your reply on my pic, but I'm not sure you read it, so I will say again, Your pic is soooo much more organized than mine!








Nice Job!
You even included the cats!








All I got was an outtake of everyone looking at the cats!








Maybe next year I'll get there!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

incredible! 

what did Santa and the staff say when you brought in all of those animals


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*



> Originally Posted By: Sagelfnwhat did Santa and the staff say when you brought in all of those animals


I ran in first to see if there was a long line. There was no-one! So I said "Are you ready for some fun?? I'm bringing in 5 dogs, 4 puppies and 2 cats!!" and ran back out!









The staff and Santa were great!!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

That puts a a whole new meaning to "Lauri & The Gang" :







:

Great job!! The pack is gorgeous!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Wow! I cannot believe you pulled that off in public! I mean staging at home is hard enough, but all them at a pet store! Great job!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*



> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperThat puts a a whole new meaning to "Lauri & The Gang" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that sure is the truth !









Very nice Lauri & the bunch looks awesome !

Our Petsmart put the pic thing right next to the training room also, they need a better place IMO so you don't get people in the background. 

Very cute.........

Happy Holidays !


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

OMG...............that is soooooooooooo cute.

I just love it.

Happy Holidays


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Mauser looks so much better in antlers than he does in pink bunny ears! It is interesting that all your gang have there eyes open and are looking right at the camera (except the kitties) but Santa looks like he blinked. He has obviously not had all the same exceptional training that you give your gang


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Wow what a picture! I love it!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*



> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperThat puts a a whole new meaning to "Lauri & The Gang" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it does. And the Gang may just be growing by one.







Still working on the DH but there's a good chance I'll be keeping the male from Kaynya's litter.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*



> Originally Posted By: AK GSD It is interesting that all your gang have there eyes open and are looking right at the camera (except the kitties) but Santa looks like he blinked. He has obviously not had all the same exceptional training that you give your gang


Poor Santa - my DH scared him!! As I am getting the adult dogs set up and getting the basket ready for the pups, DH is telling Santa about the photo event we helped with the previous week and how a cat had nailed that Santa right across the nose - REALLY bad!!

Then DH grabs Cloe out of the crate and hands her to Santa saying "We really haven't had her out much in public."










I think Santa was a bit apprehensive about the cats.







But they did really great up until the very end. Then Cloe decided she was done and started trying to squirm away from Santa.

That's when Santa REALLY got worried!! I rushed in and grabbed her so he wouldn't have to worry (she wouldn't have hurt him - just would have jumped down and started exploring).

In the mean time Banzai was just sitting there like a lump.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*



> Quote: And the Gang may just be growing by one. Still working on the DH but there's a good chance I'll be keeping the male from Kaynya's litter.


I would want to keep them all!


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*



> Quote: I think Santa was a bit apprehensive about the cats.










people are usually more afraid of dogs but I'm with Santa on this one. Cats can really hurt if they decide to bite or scratch.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

Just awesome!!!! You must be the calmest person in the world, and your animals know it! 

I would have been peeing my panst worrying that one of the pups would jump outta the basket! 

That is a GREAT pic! How can you look at that and not smile! I SOO want to try this, just with one less cat, one less dog, and no pups!







Maybe I will bring the hamster!









I am still having issues with my kitty and the JRT, sigh.







More the kitty, the JRT is so much better...just the kitty remembers!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: 5 dogs, 4 pups, 2 cats, Santa and some antlers*

That is such a great picture! Mine would not be nearly as good - the kitties would be freaking out and trying to claw their way out of Santa's arms, Keefer would be draped over his lap for hugs (or trying to chew on the kitties!), and Halo would be pulling Santa's beard off so she could chew it!


----------

